
Jobs Shows Off Apple ‘Spaceship’ Campus - Bloomberg - daniel-cussen
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-06-08/steve-jobs-shows-off-spaceship-design-for-new-apple-campus.html
======
teyc
In the "Man Who Fell to the Earth",
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_Who_Fell_to_Earth_(film...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_Who_Fell_to_Earth_\(film\))
the lead character is an extra terrestrial posing as a man, made a lot of
money by being a technologist selling amazing "inventions" from his planet,
and has a luxury apartment which turns out to be a spaceship, which is meant
to cart water back to his planet, which has run out due to its use in power
generation. Maybe Jobs is planning bring natural gas back to his planet?

